# Gtp



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Coming soon Green Tree Python setup. I just got a 24"x18"x36" Exo Terra


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

exo terra 24"x18"x36"


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

OR....you could man up and get an eyelash viper 
I was looking at that tank today....want


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Eyelash vipers are nice. GTP are way more agro then eyelash vipers.


----------



## dapozer (Dec 5, 2012)

What is the plan for this? I have a GTP in a 18x18x18 exo terra and thinking of going with a full soil bottom and live plants and mistking mister but I am still new to this game. Watching.


----------



## Meow Kitty (Dec 1, 2012)

Gtp are the only kind of snake I've ever wanted i even bought the book by Greg Maxwell because they are soooo awesome looking and arboreal. I never got one as I'm not experienced at all with snakes and wasn't willing to make that leap.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to use foam, coco with titebond 3 for the background. Manzanita branches are going to be used for the tree canopy look that I'm going for.
The plants I'm going to use are birds nest ferns and vines. I'll post pics when I get the manzanita and start the mock up.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

dapozer, 18"x18"x18" is to small for an adult GTP. A sub adult or juvenile would be good for the size of tank. I went with the largest size I can have in my living room so that I don't have to up grade later. I want this setup to look lush with plant growth.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I used 4 cans of great stuff to start the stump. After it drys, I'm going to carve and sand it into a stump. I don't know if I'm going to use dry lock or the gallon of titebond 3 I just got.


----------



## urbanjungle (Mar 19, 2012)

This is what, i want to make for my GTP


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I went with foam instead of carving the great stuff. It had air pockets, so it made it hard to carve. I have some more sanding to do and then it will get the dry lock.


----------



## njdavis81 (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I usually don't like fake stuff in vivs, but that is a great start to an epic buttressed tree.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, I'm not a fan of fake stuff also but I can't get a stump that would look like this after it's done. Most all vivariums have fake stuff in them like great stuff and fake vines. Dry Manzanita branch's are going to be used with the stump.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

First coat of dry lock.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

re post pic


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

2nd coat with a little help.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

First coat of dry brush. I used some green for the moss look. Next coat will be some dark black/brown on the inside of the roots to give it depth and dirty look. After the stump is dun, I'm going to start the background with some fake vines.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Got the branch's in and mounted them.I played around with the look and came up with this.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Looks sweet. Keep it coming.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, I just did 2 coats with drylock and another with titbond with coco.I'll take more pics soon. Next up is going to be making the vines. I was thinking of using a coat of drylock with another coat of drylock with coco for the vines. What do you guys think.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome buttress root! 
If you haven't already taken this into consideration, I might make a suggestion.
I would build the false bottom in first before you finish the tree. Also figure out the amount of substrate you'll be adding so you don't loose any of the cool root structure under substrate. Just a thought.
Jake


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't what a false bottom. I'm not going to use allot of substrate.I don't want this viv to be wet like you would have for frogs.


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Some vines that I made. playing around with placement.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you guy's think of the placement of the vines? Some feed back would help. I'm going to glue them down soon.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I would hang some of the vines off the branches. If you ever walked the a forest the vines are hanging everywhere.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

frogparty said:


> OR....you could man up and get an eyelash viper
> I was looking at that tank today....want


I keep both


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Kennedy, I was thinking the same also. I'm going to play around with some hanging and post some pics to see what you guy's think.

Trey, I wish I can keep some eyelash.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Should I make more vines for hanging and for the bottom background? Or it would be to much?


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to make smaller vines to wrap around the big vines I made. The smaller ones are going to wrap around the big ones loose. I'm also going to use drylock with some brown, green paint to dry brush the vines with, to try and give it that real look.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

update, almost there.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking great. Can't wait to see it planted


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for looking Tom. It's taking me long time to complete this project. It was not simply as foam with drift wood. I can't wait tell I can put the lights on and plant.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Almost complete


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

stand with vivarium


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Looks great. When are you putting your snake in there?


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comp Viper. The Green tree is only 4 months old so I'll proly wait tell he gets some size before i put him in there.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Another pic he was in shed when I took the pic.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Things are starting to grow.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Tank looks great. Coils look loose, I would check her temps, cage temps, basking temps, and humidity. Just my 2 cents as a somewhat experienced snake keeper.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I have breed them before so I know a little about them. He is loose cuz I was just holding it before I put him back in.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool, wasn't sure on your experience level!


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

meruki green tree


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

update things are growing and GTP morphed to its green and purple color with white back scales.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Just curious, but are you going to have to move him once he gets bigger? Or is that tank size plenty for his full grown size?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

heckler said:


> Just curious, but are you going to have to move him once he gets bigger? Or is that tank size plenty for his full grown size?


A tank that size is rather ample. I bread all of my chondropython in 29 gallon aquariums. When they were not together breeding, they were kept in 25's.


----------

